# Top Ten 'I, Robot' Sequel Titles



## Dave (Aug 13, 2004)

10. II, Robot: Rise of the Machines. 

9. Sonny's Back: Judgement Day.

8. I, Reloaded and  I, Revolutions.

7. Too Robot.

6. 2, Robot.

5. Et Tu, Robot.

4. Robot the God.

3. We, Robots.

2. You, Robot.

And #1. is... J, Robot.


----------



## Metryq (Apr 23, 2011)

You left out _I Robot II 3D: This Time It's Personal_.

Considering Hollywood's increasing predilection for redoing everything, I wouldn't be surprised to see _I, Reboot._


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 23, 2011)

Where's _*Aye, Row-bot*_, an update of Captain Bligh's epic journey to Timor in the Bounty's launch?


----------



## alchemist (Apr 23, 2011)

What about "No eye robot," a heartwarming made-for-TV movie about a droid coming to terms with a life-changing experience?


----------



## JunkMonkey (Apr 23, 2011)

Obviously it's '_J, Robot_', then _'K,Robot_'.  There would be 8 prequels too.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 23, 2011)

Presumably the second prequel (in the timeline) would be a B-movie.


(That's the buzz, anyway.)


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 23, 2011)

11. I, Sequel
12. Eye, Robot (it's a really small robot)
13. I, Optimus


----------

